# Help finding correct paint for exterior signs



## jaimwolfe (Jan 17, 2011)

I've started hand routing some signs, and would like to know what is the recommended / best paint to use for outdoor signs made from wood. On my first sign I went to Benjamin Moore and bought 2 quarts of their best exterior paint (2 colors, so 2 quarts). The problem is that I only used about 1 or 2 oz max of each, and now have lots left that probably won't be used for a long time. Now I am doing another sign and need different colors, and don't want to spend another $45.00. 

I picked up some regular acrylic paint from Hobby Lobby in the colors I needed. I also hit Lowes and picked up some Premium Valspar interior/exterior Latex Enamel. I liked this option because they are little 1/2 pint cans, and I won't waste or spend nearly as much at $5 each. I think the Valspar is the better choice over the simple acrylic paint, but wanted to know what many of the professionals use when painting wooden signs.

I have searched and haven't found the answer to this question. Thanks for your help.

Jaim Wolfe


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Jaim - I've never tried this but I wonder if you could just buy the colorants? They are pretty concentrated so may have to mix small batches with an eyedropper If you had the colorants, all you would need is the tint base.


----------

